#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-08
<Untitled_only> sup room
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-10-09
<Cavalier> Morning, Everybody.  Got a question about ATI graphics cards?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2015-09-29
<Gilti> anybody talking
